# Yellow belt



## Manny (Oct 19, 2009)

This is a little summary of the last friday, it was my yellow test in Kenpo. 

I came a little erly to the auditorium and had a surpise, the examinator was Master Hernan Carrasco the father of the Mexican Kenpo!!! I mean, Master Hernan was the pioneer in American Kenpo (Ed Parker) in my country, he brought it from Pasadena California, he learn kenpo from Ed Parker and his mentors were in first place Frank Trejo and Skip Hancok (Hancok is the direct sensei from Hernan).

I knew master hernan from a little meeting two months ago (and from email) I was caught when Master gave me the wellcome!!! He recognize me and was very candid.

I was in total control, I mean cool, had a little chat with Master and then I change clothes and put on my black karategi. However when the examination began I was very nervous, Oh boy!! with all my mileage in the MA and all the examinations I had before in TKD I never tough I will be nervous, maybe the presence of Master Hernan gave me some adreanlin and I was very nervous and hoping perfom well.

I only did wrong one tech, the sword of destruction but I manage it well and do it a little diferent, all the remaing techs were very fine and I use some moves from aikido to finish them, my short form was the best of the night and my star block was very brave and well executed.

At the end of the examination Master hernand and I got together again and we had a very long chat were we interchanged points of view of TKD, Kenpo and other MA and the best of the best was Master Hernan show me (full speed) why Kenpo is what it is, he blitz me with his hands, I just could not did nothing only blink and that's all, he gave me some good punches in ribs,kidneys and chest they were hard but controled.

I enjoyed su much the chat with Master Hernan, and I treasure the time he gave me showing me his moves, even he is around 55 or so he is lean and puere muscle and his speed is amaizing.

Manny


----------



## stickarts (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for sharing your day!


----------



## tonbo (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Manny!

I hope to be following you into yellow belt soon....the other white belts I've been training with in class got to go for their test last Saturday, so I'm kind of hoping my day is coming up....

Sounds like you had an awesome experience!

Peace--

--Tonbo


----------



## Manny (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I had a nice evening. So what's next? the next goal? a friend ask me if the next goal is the Black Belt? I told him NO. My next goal is the orange belt and to learn the techs of the orange belt, comprendhem them and be proficient with them, that's my goal, to be better every single day on Kenpo that's all, if I get Black belt status over the years fine, but my goal is to learn and to have fun.

MA means total control and that's what I want.

Manny


----------



## Milt G. (Oct 21, 2009)

Manny said:


> Yes, I had a nice evening. So what's next? the next goal? a friend ask me if the next goal is the Black Belt? I told him NO. My next goal is the orange belt and to learn the techs of the orange belt, comprendhem them and be proficient with them, that's my goal, to be better every single day on Kenpo that's all, if I get Black belt status over the years fine, but my goal is to learn and to have fun.
> 
> MA means total control and that's what I want.
> 
> Manny


 
Hi, Manny...

That is a good attitude.  I think if you stick with it, you will go far in Kenpo.

Keep up the great work!
Milt G.


----------



## Manny (Oct 22, 2009)

Milt you are right.We have to put medium term goals to acomplish them before to reach the long term goals. Right now I am hooked on Kenpo and hope this will for long time.... yes I will like to be a good black belt in Kenpo but this take a lot of time and sweat and some pain too.

I am a pewrson who work in short time or medium time goals, try to reach them and then move to next one.

I thought 3 months were to soon to become a yellow belt (yes I am a perfectionist), I began kenpo classes on july, however it tourns to be the right moment to become a yellow belt, I hold a black belt in TKD and had have some experience in other MAs over the years, so with this basis it was not so difficult to advance to yellow belt in 3 months.

Now I need to train hard to learn the new yellow techs, I think they are 20 or 23 plus the long form and kicks,etc,etc.

Manny


----------



## Milt G. (Oct 25, 2009)

Manny said:


> Milt you are right.We have to put medium term goals to acomplish them before to reach the long term goals. Right now I am hooked on Kenpo and hope this will for long time.... yes I will like to be a good black belt in Kenpo but this take a lot of time and sweat and some pain too.
> 
> I am a pewrson who work in short time or medium time goals, try to reach them and then move to next one.
> 
> ...


 
Hello, 

I fully agree.  Stay the course, and your training should not disappoint you.

Thanks,
Milt G.


----------

